# Photo question.



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I was unable to upload a photo as it said I was above my limit. I saw the images I had stored and clicked "delete all" thinking (not sure why) that the stored file would be deleted. Instead every photo I have posted has been deleted. Gack! What do I do? I don't really care so much about the old pictures. I just want to know what I needed to do to continue to post pictures. :scratchhead:


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

I have problems as well so I usually use Photobucket. Makes things simple.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i use shutterfly


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

You can also upload to imageshack.us


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Or tinypic.com / imgur.com


----------



## gdtm0111 (Oct 15, 2012)

Definitely consider using some other picture hosting company - Picasa is another. 

Did you know you can even use these to post larger pictures on Craigslist. Pretty cool.

1. Open picture
2. Use option on Right side to "Link to this photo"
3. Select size
4. Check box "Image only (no link)"
5. Copy the code in the Link - "https://...."


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I use flickr myself.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

